# Questions about living in Umm Suqeim area



## suzieq123 (Oct 10, 2011)

We moving to dubai in January and still trying to figure out what part of town to live in. If we choose Umm Suqeim, are there any sidewalks to walk dogs? Can the kids (teens) in general go out for a walk with them? I am assuming riding a bike from the house is not possible? These are all reasons we have also thought about going to Meadows but I like the central location of this area. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, we have pavements in the Umm Sequeim and Jumeirah areas . Yes, you can ride bikes, however, and I would say this for any area, children should be supervised. Yes, you can walk your dog.


----------



## suzieq123 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks... We had looked in Barsha but the sandy roads were a bit of a turn off!


----------

